# Car Stereo Inc. - Jacksonville Florida



## Justin T (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello all. 

My name Is Justin Thomas and I own a small shop here in Jacksonville Florida named Car Stereo Inc. (C.S.I.). Like most of you, I started out doing all my own installs, then for friends, and I eventually started working at local shops about 15 years ago. I worked here at my shop as an employee for a little over 10 years, then when the owners decided to retire, I bought the business from them. My crew didn't change when I took over, except for my head installer that I brought in to take my place, and I've known him since high school. We're like a family here and we enjoy working on cars and designing/building great sounding systems, as well as building some other random cool **** for customers and friends (my head installer built a stretched out go kart with a cooler for tailgating last year...complete with sounds and a vinyl wrap!). 

I admittedly don't have a clientele that comes in looking for great sound, most are just looking to beat the block down with high volume and bass. That's fine, I'm here to give the customer what he wants, since it is his money after all, plus that's how I got into this hobby/obsession.......building loud cars way back when. But if they ask me for my opinion, then I do try and do my best to show them what a great sounding car can sound like without tons of money or any magic snake oil that really isn't necessary.

Besides good sound, my other passion is fabricating. I'm certainly not the best of the best (only a few are), but I do love it and always push myself for perfection as much as possible when I'm in the shop building a customer's system, or my own.

I look forward to learning here as well as helping out anyone who needs it. Just ask.

Justin


----------

